# My Drivers seat wont slide foward or back.



## Bbc84 (Sep 5, 2004)

I got a 98' 200SX SE. Just last week found out the seat wouldnt slide foward or back. Its a manual seat with handle. When i try to slide it it just sounds like its banging into something, but i checked under the seat and nothing was stuck to the tracks and everything looked ok. the locks on both sides were releasing when i pulled the handle up, so i dont know whats causing it to not move forward.

Any ideas?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You need to remove the seat and look at the tracks again. I can tell you now that you will have some loose change stuck inside the track. 
Depending on how far you have the seat back, you might have a problem removing the rear inner bolt. Just be patient, and take you time and youll get it off. If you need anymore help just ask away.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> You need to remove the seat and look at the tracks again. I can tell you now that you will have some loose change stuck inside the track.
> Depending on how far you have the seat back, you might have a problem removing the rear inner bolt. Just be patient, and take you time and youll get it off. If you need anymore help just ask away.


yup usually a .10 cent problem


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

sometimes for me its a .01 or a .05 cent problem.  

yes its most likely a coin. had it happen 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Rise_of_the_machine8 (Jan 10, 2005)

ive had that happen to me..its a bitch gettin it off if the seat is 2 close to the rear bolts...it was a 10 cent problem...


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

yea..i had the luck of a freakin quarter in there....took forever to get it out...thing was basically cut in half...from me trying to slam the chair back and forth.......which the chair was stuck all the way back...making it a PITA to get the back bolt by the center console...finally got the chair out after like an hour and got the quarter out 30 minutes later....


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

i have a 96 200sx...and it happens when ever i go all the way back in my seat...nothing is in the track...ive had to take it out several times(and when the seat is all the way back, the only way to get the rear bolts out, is to put a sock in a vice grip and use that)it takes a lot of moving back and forth to get it to get un-stuck, i have no clue what the problem is...ive even taken the track apart, cleaned and but some 3 in 1 oil on it....it moves back and forth faster...but it still gets stuck....this post was both a statement of my problem concerning the topic of this thread, as well as a question to see if anyone would happen to know the cause


----------



## Bbc84 (Sep 5, 2004)

I hope its just some change, cuz my seat is always in furthest back position. But someone shorter than me might be driving the car soon and i need it fixed.

Ill take the seat out and ill try that vice grip thing since the seat is all the way back.


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

Bbc84 said:


> I hope its just some change, cuz my seat is always in furthest back position. But someone shorter than me might be driving the car soon and i need it fixed.
> 
> Ill take the seat out and ill try that vice grip thing since the seat is all the way back.



i believe its 14mm socket...if u have a shallow well socket....thats the best bet


----------



## rfc_lockhart (Aug 5, 2005)

*definatly a piece of change*

I have delt with that problem 3 or 4 times it is a real pita. you will probably need sockets and wrenches as mine always seems to get stuck in the all the way back position. all wil come off well but the right rear this is were the wrench comes in handy. last tin i had to take out the center console and airbag sensor. be prepared to dedicate the majority of an afternoon to it. GOOD LUCK!! usually change. learned to clean out my pockets bofore entering the drivers seat!! HaHa!


----------



## Bbc84 (Sep 5, 2004)

ok i went and took out 3/4 bolts of the driver seat. the last bolt i cant get to because the seat is too far back and part of the track is extended over the bolt.

Its the rear bolt closest to the center console. the bolt is mounted to a bracket that is indented a little like a cup, reminds me of a radiator retainer kinda part. I can fit a shallow 14mm socket in there, but i cant attach the wrench to it because of the track extending over the bolt. I tried vise gripping the socket but it just slips, i tried wrapping the socket in some kind of clothe and use the vise grip again, but still slipping. Any ideas on how i can remeove the last bolt?


----------



## Bbc84 (Sep 5, 2004)

1st pic shows the bolt a little, 2nd pic is of the passenger side to show how deep the bolt is in that bracket, pic 3 is explaining why i cant use a freaking socket wrench or any wrench.


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

Try using a 14mm box end wrench. I too had change stuck in my seat. 4 times to be exact. Every time I at least pulled out 30+ cents. I filled in the gap in which the change falls through. No more change trapped in the track.


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

[thats what hapened to mine...if u have a shallow well socket that will fit in there...put the socket on then take vice grips and tighten the vise gripsn on the socket as tightn as you can....it always works for me


----------

